# SaltMarsh Kevlar Hybrid Jons / Skiffs



## iMacattack

Excellent work guys! Excited to see this released. Glad I can talk about it now. 

Also thank you for using this section correctly. It's nice to see a manufacture respect our site with product posts the correct way. 

All the best!

Cheers


----------



## sm20cf

Very nice!!!


----------



## brunyan

Sweet! When does the 16' release?


----------



## Recidivists

Congratulations. That should be some turn out at the Tampa show.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Interesting idea. The hull reminds me of the old pathfinder 15 and 17 tunnels. How do you keep the resins from separating off the aluminum after getting abused and beaten over the years.


----------



## warrenpb50

We saw it in the shop before the cap was installed. Very light and appears very strong. Would work for a beginning skiff or for duck hunting. Good luck with the project.


----------



## copperhead

No aluminum in the hull, just the kevlar. It will stand the abuse better than aluminum.

The 16 is in the works now, should be done 2nd qtr, May timeframe is the target.

Off to Tampa!

Thanks all,

Mel


----------



## FlyWrecker

I LOVE IT!


----------



## AfterHours2

Just curious, what the price as pictured for a packaged boat/trailer combo. The 16 would be perfect for gator season. Nice job guys..


----------



## Recidivists

> Just curious, what the price as pictured for a packaged boat/trailer combo. The 16 would be perfect for gator season. Nice job guys..


http://www.saltmarshskiffs.com/salt%20marsh%20order%20form.pdf


----------



## Gramps

Looks great Mel & gang! I'll have to come by and see it sometime. You keep outdoing yourselves, keep it up!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

VERY light,functional, and will take a pounding. Saw it today,a really nice shallow water, do anything skiff. Another winner from Mel,Rory,Erin and crew! Congrats!


----------



## RigaRoo

Awesome.... I was curious what all of hinting was last week, I guess I have figured it out... I'd love to know when the 16' comes out.. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## iMacattack

> Interesting idea.  The hull reminds me of the old pathfinder 15 and 17 tunnels.


The first T series Pathfinders were alumium boats with a tunnel. Then MHP built them out of glass. 

Both MHP and this boat share a common root. The venerable Jon boat. I like what Mel has done and the target market for this very affordable, functional little skiff. I can see this skiff doing everything from fishing, hunting, and municipal uses. 

Cheers


----------



## Snooknut

I got to see this little beauty today as well. Very nice little skiff. Looking forward to seeing the 16. I think these boats are really going to be a hit with the budget buyers and simplicity guys. Great job Ankona!!!!


----------



## oysterbreath

Good job Mel!

While I think there will be marginal interest in this from the florida market....I think you will get a TON of attention from the Northern states. Ohio, Kentucky, Washington, Colorado and Alaska.....I bet if you get the word out in those areas you'd get a lot of good response. Where I grew up....There were two kinds of fishing boats. Rich boys and their Ranger Bass boats and the rest of us with our Jon boats! Good Luck to ya' Mel!!! Nice Jon.


----------



## CurtisWright

http://www.fiber-plastics.com/tunnelboats.html


Patent infringement?


----------



## copperhead

Do you mean the "cord" transom they mention at the top of the webpage you posted?   We don't have that for sure   No mention of kevlar either and this skiff is 50 lbs lighter..


----------



## makin moves

That with a Tohatsu jet drive would be perfect for my area


----------



## hydrocynus

What is the draft? How does it track when poling? is is quiet? I suppose it is quite wet on choppy water.


----------



## dawsonwl

Is it self bailing like the rest of the Ankona line?


----------



## copperhead

_What is the draft? How does it track when poling? is is quiet? I suppose it is quite wet on choppy water._ 

We will be out on the water this weekend for some videos but draft is less than 5" for 2 anglers and it poles really well on tracking and spin.  In a bit of chop, you will have some slap on the bow.  Its not going to compete with a ShadowCast 18, which will compete with anything on the market regardless of price.  Also I've not found it to be wet at all for its class since it has turned down chines that start at the static waterline.

_Is it self bailing like the rest of the Ankona line? _

No its not self bailing but neither are the Ankona's.  Self bailing is an option on Ankona's (raise the floor) but not standard.  It _could be_ done with the SaltMarsh but its a totally different hull build as a single tough skin without stringers.  The stringers make it easy to raise the floor.  The design of the SaltMarsh is that if somehow you could/did poke a hole in the skiff, it would be easy to repair with something like JB Weld, etc.


----------



## dawsonwl

just found ya'lls add on Craigslist, it shows some better pictures of the skiff, this looks pretty sweet...
http://brunswick.craigslist.org/bod/4370677870.html


----------



## spottail1588

mailing my deposit in the morning


----------



## dacuban1

any dates or new info on the 16 ft? taking way to long...cant sleep!


----------



## Otterdog

Seems like a great concept. I also bowfish and if this boat morphs into something larger like 18-20 you guys are going to have the bow hunting guys recycle their aluminum. I recommend you contact Backwater Archery. These guys are pro's in the bowfishing industry. I think they will find this very interesting to say the least.


----------



## paint it black

> What is the draft? How does it track when poling? is is quiet? I suppose it is quite wet on choppy water.


I wet tested the 14' SaltMarsh a few weeks ago and was impressed. It rides with a nice bow up attitude, so we did not get a drop of water on us, and it was quite rough out. It maneuvers great under power, and while on pole. It did have a bit of hull slap when poling directly into a strong wind, but with any kind of angle it was gone. And the hull slap it did have didn't resonate through the hull. It was like a dead slap. Poles great. It was a little smaller than I was comfortable with, so I went with a Shadowcast instead. But I am going back up this Saturday with a buddy to put his deposit in on the SaltMarsh.

I also saw them working on the plug for the 16, so I can't assume it's too far out.


----------



## brunyan

> The 16 is in the works now, should be done 2nd qtr, May timeframe is the target.


What's the latest on the 16 Mel?


----------



## copperhead

The hull mold is being done as we speak, deck plug has been started and the new side console mold just finished. 1st production deliveries are scheduled for August 15th. Took some extra time with the prototype adding an additional 6" beam at the waterline and 2" more freeboard over the original prototype design. Its going to handle a load and is super stable.

Thanks for your continued interest!

M


----------



## iMacattack

Nice video!

http://vimeo.com/110796705


----------

